# Mémoire vive capricieuse et revendeur de mauvaise fois...



## hummmf (12 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai rencontré durant l'été de nombreux problèmes de plantage.
Mon mac G4 Power PC 1,25 ghz plantait sans arrêt....ne serait-ce qu'au démarrage de l'économisateur d'écran....mais aussi lors de gravure de CD...de retouche d'image sur toshop....de dessin sur illustrator...enfin pour n'importe quoi

J'ai profité de l'occasion pour formater mon disque et réinstaller proprement mon système.

Même avec les soft de base (internet explorer-gravure-fond d'écran-itunes) l'ordi était toujours sujet aux plantages répétés.

J'ai contacté mon revendeur qui m'a dit que cela pouvait venir de la ram...mais qu'il ne pouvait de toute façon rien faire jusqu'à mi septembre en raison de "technicien en vacance"

J'ai décidé de tester la ram "à ma façon"...c'est à dire retirer les barettes ne faisant pas partie de ma configuration de base et d'en ajouter une chaque semaine si je ne rencontre pas de problème avec la précédente (j'avais déjà des doutes sur une des barettes)

Il s'est avéré que l'exclusion de la barette suspecte a suffit à stoper mes problèmes de plantage.

Il y a quelques jours je suis allé voir mon revendeur pour qu'il teste cette barette et puisse me l'échanger. Problème...on ne vient pas échanger une barette 3 mois avant la fin de sa garantie (la mémoire ne sont garantie qu'un an !!!)...en insistant un peu je suis finalement repartit avec "une neuve"...QUI FAIT TOTALEMENT PLANTER MON ORDI SI JE L'INSTALLE...

J'ai bien vérifié qu'elle est bien installée...rien n'y fait...l'ordi bloque au démarrage...RIDEAU...et je n'ose pas faire du forcing de peur de risquer un problème matériel plus grave.

J'ai remarqué qu'ils m'ont vendu un peu de toutes les marques...j'en ai une qui appartient à la configuration de base...deux Elixir.....et la dernière est toujours sans marque...mais avec problèmes.

A l'aide...


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2004)

aller hop un tour chez ton revendeur en lui expliquanc gentiment mais fermement que tu as acheté un mac pour l'utiliser pas pour faire le menaco et que si il voudrait bien tester ses ram avant ça serait une bonne chose  , sinon autant acheter un PC 

totu ça avec le sourire bien sûûûr :love:


----------



## hummmf (13 Octobre 2004)

...je l'ai fait aujourd'hui....et pour ce revendeur Mac lyonnais "tomber coup sur coup sur deux barettes de ram défectueuses tient du simple hasard"...en plus d'entendre ça j'ai eu droit au ptit sourire qui dit "je te prends pour un con mon gars"

Je prie pour n'avoir aucun problème grave avec ma machine...


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2004)

J'ai déjà lu plusieurs post qui parlaient de 3 retours avant d'avoir un modèle de ram qui fonctionnait et même si cela tient de l'exception, on de doit pas la nier. Je ne vois pas ce que ton mac pourrait avoir comme problème, tous les symptômes semblent claires, c'est la barrette, je ne vois pas pourquoi il rechigne à te la changer. Tu as combien de barrette en tout ? Si tu en as 3, tu as en donc 2 qui marchent et tu donc la possibilité de voir si le slot est défectueux ou pas, si il ne l'est pas, c'est que tout fonctionne sur ton mac, alors qu'il te change cette barrette !


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2004)

hummmf a dit:
			
		

> ...je l'ai fait aujourd'hui....et pour ce revendeur Mac lyonnais "tomber coup sur coup sur deux barettes de ram défectueuses tient du simple hasard"...en plus d'entendre ça j'ai eu droit au ptit sourire qui dit "je te prends pour un con mon gars"
> 
> Je prie pour n'avoir aucun problème grave avec ma machine...


nanh mais j'hallucine  c'est qui le client  c'est toi ou lui ? le pognon il est a toi ou a lui ? c'est toi ou lui qui vit de tes achats ?  bah alors ? je vois pas ou est le problème :casse:

tu sais c'est très facile, si mOssieur fait le sourire en coin, tu lui dis: "pardon j'ai cru comprendre que vous avez faire un sourire narquois, est ce vrai ? parce que personnelemetn je trouve que vous vendez du materiel de pietre qualité qui est en adequation avec le service qeu j'obiens ici somme toute" tu vas avoir le plaiser de le voir s'excuser :love:

bon sans dec , j'espere que tu vas y aller la tête tranquille cette fois ci  , sinon tu lui fait une tête de ma part :love:


----------



## hummmf (13 Octobre 2004)

Pour ce qui est de ma configuration j'ai une barette de 256 (celle de base), 2 Elixir de 512 qui marchent parfaitement, et une générique de 512 que j'essaie d'échanger sans grand succès...

Quelque chose me dit que la boite des barettes défectueuses est la même que celle des barettes à vendre.

Et comme ils disent...tout n'est qu'une histoire de hasard...


----------



## emge (16 Octobre 2004)

bonne idée de vérifier le slot avant d'être sûr que ce soit la barrette.


----------



## hummmf (20 Octobre 2004)

...Vérifier le slot...

c'est une suggestion ?

Je suis pas très expérimenté point de vue technique...tu entends quoi par vérifier le slot ?.....il y a une manip à faire ?

Je me suis contenté de vérifier si la rame était bien en place...du moins pour la première barrette défectueuse. Dans ce premier cas de figure la machine tournait mais avec des plantages très fréquents.
La seconde barrette ne m'a même pas permis de vérifier...ordi en rideau direct.

Dis-moi en plus !!!


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2004)

Je crois qu'il parlait de ce que disais plus haut :



> Tu as combien de barrette en tout ? Si tu en as 3, tu as en donc 2 qui marchent et tu donc la possibilité de voir si le slot est défectueux ou pas, si il ne l'est pas, c'est que tout fonctionne sur ton mac, alors qu'il te change cette barrette !



Mais apparemment tu n'en as que 2.  :rateau:


----------



## hummmf (21 Octobre 2004)

A d'accord....

Je suis tellement à cran avec cette histoire que j'ai tendance à m'exciter...

J'ai 3 barrettes...celle d'origine et deux autres qui marchent parfaitement...c'est toujours la petite dernière qui pose problème.

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon et bien ?? Si tu en as 3, dont 2 qui fonctionnent tu peux essayer toutes les combinaisons possibles afin de vérifier que c'est bien la barrette qui est défectueuse et non pas ton slot non ?

Donc tu fais changer cette barrette, tu vas pas rester avec une barrette défectueuse sur les bras non ? Quitte à lui mettre dans la gueule si il te prend encore pour un con !  :rateau:   

Il faut que tu y retournes, tu lui décris tes manips, tu dis que tout marche très bien avec tes 2 barrettes, que tous tes slots fonctionnent et qu'il doit te changer cette barrette.

Le coup de : "2 barrettes de suite qui fonctionnent pas c'est peu probable" c'est vraiment du pipo, le type est un fumiste alors "fous-y des coups de pieds !"


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2004)

> J'ai 3 barrettes...celle d'origine et deux autres qui marchent parfaitement...c'est toujours la petite dernière qui pose problème.



Euh.. ça fait 4 alors ?


----------



## hummmf (22 Octobre 2004)

OUI....DÉSOLÉ de me répéter...c'est l'âge....


SLOT TESTÉ....PAS DE PROBLEME....PTIT ENFOIRÉ DE VENDEUR DANS MA LIGNE DE MIRE....


----------



## hummmf (22 Octobre 2004)

Ben je suis d'accord pour les coups de pied de la gueule...ou tout aussi drôle...faire tomber le joli écran 30 pouces de son présentoir...

oupppsss

Ils doivent être assurés...mais ça peut quand même les faire chier....
(je rigole...enfin...)


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2004)

hummmf a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai trois qui marche et qui sont dans l'ordi...
> J'en avait une 4 ème mais elle ne marche pas donc je l'ai ramenée.



Oui oui, je crois que tout le monde a compris, mais as tu essayé de mettre une barrette qui marche sur ce 4e slot afin de t'assurer que ce ne soit pas ce slot qui est en rade ?


----------



## hummmf (22 Octobre 2004)

OUI....DÉSOLÉ de me répéter...c'est l'âge....

 :rose: 


SLOT TESTÉ....PAS DE PROBLEME....PTIT ENFOIRÉ DE VENDEUR DANS MA LIGNE DE MIRE....


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2004)

Et puis t'en rajoutes une couche avec un mensonge du genre : "un ami m'a prêté une 4e barrette, elle fonctionne parfaitement" et puis voilà... comme tu es sûr que le 4e slot marche, tu risques rien


----------



## hummmf (26 Octobre 2004)

Après avoir avancé les arguments qui tuent le revendeur n'a pas pu faire autrement que de me donner une autre barrette...une de même marque que celle qui tourne bien dans ma machine....

ET MIRACLE TOUT MARCHE DE NOUVEAU...ET SANS PLANTAGES.

Merci à tous pour les conseils qui m'ont permis d'acculer le méchant revendeur.


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2004)

hummmf a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir avancé les arguments qui tuent le revendeur n'a pas pu faire autrement que de me donner une autre barrette...une de même marque que celle qui tourne bien dans ma machine....
> 
> ET MIRACLE TOUT MARCHE DE NOUVEAU...ET SANS PLANTAGES.
> 
> Merci à tous pour les conseils


ahhhh :love: tu vois que c'est utile de penser qu'a soi :love: (j'ai rarement mis aussi de  dans un fil ou peut être le forum des râleurs peut être  )


> qui m'ont permis ...d'acculer ...le méchant revendeur.


  teudjeu j'ai eu peur là    :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2004)

hummmf a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir avancé les arguments qui tuent le revendeur n'a pas pu faire autrement que de me donner une autre barrette...une de même marque que celle qui tourne bien dans ma machine....
> 
> ET MIRACLE TOUT MARCHE DE NOUVEAU...ET SANS PLANTAGES.
> 
> Merci à tous pour les conseils qui m'ont permis d'acculer le méchant revendeur.



Cool ! Comme quoi fallait bien insister devant ce méchant vendeur !


----------

